# '53 Schwinn Spitfire



## Arbi (May 23, 2016)

My first RestoMod project. I bought this on eBay. This is the pic that was posted:




How it was packed and arrived:


 

Now, out of the box, in the shop:


 

Getting started:


 

Fast forward to finished product (I'll share what I did and what I learned below)


 



 



 



 

The editorial: 
I loved the patina. Wanted to keep and use everything reasonably usable. Wheels, spokes, and hubs with rough bearing races were not going to be very functional, had to go. Handle bars - way rusted and flaking, and not high enough. Seat post - not high enough/long enough (I'm 6' 2"). The lower fork race on this model was machined into the fork, and it was shot, rendering the whole fork useless. The struts are cool, but I just wanted (and use) a front rack. Original seat? Pedals? Nah.
So I washed and scrubbed the frame, fenders, and chain guard with Barkeepers Friend, which is pretty much like light rubbing compound, and then lightly sanded the rough rust spots with 400 grit, then 600. Coated the all these painted parts with Rustoleum Clear Satin "Enamel". LESSON: There's enamel, and there's lacquer. This stuff labeled "enamel" is actually lacquer. I should have known that from the smell and the fact that it dried very quickly. Problem is, in this New Orleans humidity, lacquer tends to fog. One humid morning I over sprayed the frame, but not the fenders and chain guard. The frame has retained the foggy, rosy look. You can see the difference in the color. It also obscured the darker rusted spots and scratches which I actually liked! (Damnit!) 
I ordered parts from our friend among us here at LuxLow. Also Niagra Cycles, and the wheel sets were built for me by Universal Cycles. Alex rims; SS DT Swiss spokes. Front hub, Sturmey Archer 90 mm drum brake. Rear hub, Shimano Nexus internal-8 w/coaster brake. I spread the rear chain stays to receive the 135 mm hub with my HF floor mounted metal bender. Don't do what I did! LESSON: I failed to protect the frame from the bender on the drive (right) side. You can see the dent in the pics. On the left side I shimmed it with a wood slat. Don't drink and bend bike frames!
Among other things, I got the smaller, 46t front sprocket from LuxLow. Needed it to work with the Nexus 8-speed hub. The original 52t sprocket was too high. I put the new one on inside-out so as to align the chain with the wider new rear sprocket.
This bike is a tank. But it rides sooo nice! I am much more comfortable riding it than my 1975 Belgian road bike that road cross country in '76 and have made into a commuter. Actually, the Schwinn hauls ass!
I think if I say any more I'll be prattling. Hope y'all like it!


----------



## nana20 (Jun 1, 2016)

total workforce management system workforce management system time and attendance solutions​
Very Cool!! nice vintage 




.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice bike/crap packing job.


----------

